# Building up the Blk Mkt Mob....



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Finally got all the components sorted etc....

Got the Mob frame, AtomLab Pimp wheels, Marta 160mm Brake, LH side lever, Maxis Holy Roller 2.4's... Blk Mkt Seat post and Seat...

Awaiting on Deity Cranks, Stem, Bar (25.4mm) all in Grey and also a Deity front SS Sproket....

Deity have been awesome to deal with, purchased stuff directly and it is on its way, been tracking it, landed in Spain on Friday last week, so shoudl get it Monday..

Then am good to go...

I took all the stickers off of the AtomLab rims, came off easy as, mounted the Holy Roller tyres, all I can say is I wish all my mtb tyres went on this easy.....

Mounted the Marta brake, went with this as opposed to the BB7 cause got is for cheal as chips from Chain Reaction in the UK.... A credit to Blk Mrk, the brake bosses or what ever they are called on the frame are so true and square, huge credit. Brake was a breeze to put on, few spacers and dialed......

Am pretty excited to get this bike up and running, going to be great to play on around where I live... I live right on a city square, loads of ares to ride, also all under lights at night, so sweet. Especially at night when the temp cools down.... Am sure it will take me back to bmx days. 

Am nearly 35, not old at all, but hoping I can swing in and progress on the DJ stuff. Just want to be able to do a full run on some good DJ's.....

So sat on the bike, of course no cranks or anything, felt good... The 2.4 tyre can fit as forward as can go with ease, so pleased about that.

A quick question, is it totally necessary to use the adjusters at the rear, at this point, everything sits perfect fully forward....Cheers

Will psot more tomorrow, hoping the bits arrive. These Spanish can be slow ont he postal courier stuff....


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

dude, this build is look nice! 

your going to love that bike, every time i stop by my buddy's place the first thing i do is grab his out of the garage an manual it down the driveway. the bike is just a pleasure to ride, spot on geo and good looking to boot. 

as for the "adjusters on the rear", these are commonly called "chain tuggers" or "chain tensioners". after you get the whole driveline assembled, and get your chain length as close as possible, you'll need to use those to suck the axle backwards until you have your chain good and snug.

what chain are you going to run? allot of fella's run a half link chain in order to keep that rear axle as far forward as possible.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

euroford said:


> as for the "adjusters on the rear", these are commonly called "chain tuggers" or "chain tensioners". after you get the whole driveline assembled, and get your chain length as close as possible, you'll need to use those to suck the axle backwards until you have your chain good and snug.
> 
> what chain are you going to run? allot of fella's run a half link chain in order to keep that rear axle as far forward as possible.


Sweet, thanks for the word on the chain tuggers. I feel a silly focker, I can now picture that once I get the chain on, I will need the tuggers for the reason you said...All good..

Chain wise, I want a half link chain, but at present the main shops in Barclona are closed for the holidays..:madman: :madman: Open again 3rd September, so will use the one I have for the time being until then...

Dam, when I was doing the bmx thing, many many moons ago, there were not the half link chains that I can remember, they look sick....

Yeah, it feels comfy and the Geo feels good just sitting on it etc, not that that is a good way of thinking how it will be.... Lookign forward to being able to Manual this puppy...

Thanks again for the advice.....:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

What are you fella's running mainly for pedals. I really like my AtomLam TrailKings ont he Nicolai.... They are quite thin which I like, ang love to chew out flesh from the rear of my calve everynow and then.....Shall I run these, or for DJ'ing is there something that can help me out more so to speak

Cheers


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

the new trail specific jc's look sick. http://www.odysseybmx.com/dailyword/
animal hamiltons are tight as well.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

aggiebiker said:


> the new trail specific jc's look sick. http://www.odysseybmx.com/dailyword/
> animal hamiltons are tight as well.


Sweet thank you for that, seems I will have no issue with the AtomLab pedals for a bit of time....


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Looks amazing dude, will look even better when its finished. By the way if you ever decide to sell one of Nicolais let me know


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Vinny A said:


> Looks amazing dude, will look even better when its finished. By the way if you ever decide to sell one of Nicolais let me know


Cheers bro, mmmm will let you know if I sell the Nicolai, not likely, but will let you know.... Me am in love with my Nicolai...... It is sex on a stick!.........:thumbsup:


----------



## Ths.is.insanity (Aug 22, 2007)

With the rear wheel, did you buy a SS hub, or converted it in case you wanted to go geared for some odd reason?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Technically, the Holy Rollers are mounted backwards.

Deity stem has a pretty tall stack height, no?

Take care to get your chainline nice and straight when setting up the cranks. You may need to move those freehub spacers around some as well.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

It looks awesome!


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Ths.is.insanity said:


> With the rear wheel, did you buy a SS hub, or converted it in case you wanted to go geared for some odd reason?


Good point, but am not nor will I want to go to gears at a later date.....Want the simplicity with this steed...:thumbsup:


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Technically, the Holy Rollers are mounted backwards.


Please explain, technically mounted backwards, I was not aware they were directional, if indeed I have had a blonde moment which I do at times, will change them.



XSL_WiLL said:


> Deity stem has a pretty tall stack height, no?


You may have a point, had communication with Eric of Deity on this issue. If indeed it is on the off chance, will purchase a new steerer tube



XSL_WiLL said:


> Take care to get your chainline nice and straight when setting up the cranks. You may need to move those freehub spacers around some as well.


Did you have issues when you built your friends or your Mob with this problem?

Thanks for the heads up on these potential issues..:thumbsup:


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Sweet Whafe really coming together, shes gonna be killer for sure:thumbsup:

XL unless ya like the maxxis label on the left, ya lost me 2, on my 14inch laptop monitor I can't see the tread, but I run these tires and directional I thought they were not

As for the Diety its not on there yet and I assume Whafe ya getting the 25.4mm version so should be ok, fingers crossed.

Um I trashed my 50/50s unfortunatley I had a blonde moment an got the x non sealed so am looking at options now, course non sealed ok for DJs I naiild these FR riding in 3 months of wet riding


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

When my holy rollers are backwards, I can't bunny-hop, turn, manual, well, the render the bike useless. Seriously though, they are backwards, but *seriously* though, you never notice the difference. Sweet BIKE!! Would love to get a MOB. Have fun!


----------



## Ths.is.insanity (Aug 22, 2007)

Whafe said:


> Good point, but am not nor will I want to go to gears at a later date.....Want the simplicity with this steed...:thumbsup:


I must have worded it a bit wierd.

So you did buy a SS speed hub? (Im thinking about buying some atomlab hubs myself or Deetracks rims and converting.)


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Naw, it was the version with the vertical drops. So he ran gears on it. Chainline was fine. Chainline is more important with single speed though. If chainline is off, you might get clicking, drop chains, popping, etc.

If you look, the side knobs are actually like little arrows, they're supposed to point to the front. The Holy Roller logos should be on the drive-side (there are only Holy Roller logos on one side, but Maxxis on both sides). It doesn't make a big difference. Rolling resistance is marginally higher I guess.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

not that it matters in whafe's case. but scotts is a MOB, it is available with vert. dropouts and ISCG or with horz. dropouts and no ISCG. the riot only horizontal dropouts.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I duno, but I feel as if there's some hostility coming off of you man...


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

All Good, had a close look this morning, got it now XSL. Its funny, I wanted the logos on the brake side, and keep the drive side logo free... No worries, the tyres go on like easy as, will change them over

Thank you


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I duno, but I feel as if there's some hostility coming off of you man...


whatever $4ithead! 

great, now i gotta go check and see if i have my holly rollers on backwards as well. jeez.

is the deity BB pretty easily adjustable for chainline?


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

euroford said:


> is the deity BB pretty easily adjustable for chainline?


euroford, after talking with Eric at Deity, should nto be a problem at all on the Mob, they are fully cool with Mob's, they sponsor the blk mrkt team, so there kit works well and good, as I will see when the courier delivers my cramks and stuff....:madman: :madman:

Should be anytime soon........if all goes well, Spain and couriers is an odd topic, the kit will be here when its here though....


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Lookin' good whafe. Can't wait to see it all finished.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Err said:


> Lookin' good whafe. Can't wait to see it all finished.


yeah, the parts didnt arrive, must of looked at the tracking 10 times today, so hopefully tomorrow....

Sheesh bro, it felt nice just sitting on it, got my jolly's. So going to be a blast...


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Lads & Ladettes, we are now all cooleo and the Holy Rollers are mounted correctly.

All good, things can go horribly wrong mounting things the wrong way.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

wooh thank god

i was gettin scared there for a minute!


----------



## Ths.is.insanity (Aug 22, 2007)

That bike is so nice. If i were you i would of gotten the atomlab trailking frame. 14.75 inches of chainstay goodness.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Ths.is.insanity said:


> That bike is so nice. If i were you i would of gotten the atomlab trailking frame. 14.75 inches of chainstay goodness.


Why would you say that hes already purchased a bike the mob and is showing the build doh enough said


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

that atomlab is almost -too- short!


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

bbrz4 said:


> wooh thank god
> 
> i was gettin scared there for a minute!


Yep, me too bro, thought I had really screwed things up big time................Me was kaking in my pants, NOT...


----------



## Ths.is.insanity (Aug 22, 2007)

But, i said that early enough to return it if needed, but he will keep his black marcket mob, plus i just LOVE that frame... omgz... ive never ridden it but still!


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Ths.is.insanity said:


> But, i said that early enough to return it if needed, but he will keep his black marcket mob, plus i just LOVE that frame... omgz... ive never ridden it but still!


All good bro, I cannot return the frame, and at this point I dont wish to. Time will tell, am sure the Atomlab is a good frame, am happy with the Mob...........:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

thats like exacly the same spec i would have if i was building a mob. sick


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

jimage said:


> thats like exacly the same spec i would have if i was building a mob. sick


Sweet to hear that stuff.................... Still no components arrived today..:madman: :madman: :madman: This Spanish postal courier service wouldnt want to be in a hurry............:madman: :madmax: :madman: :madmax: Because I am !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

I need to quit following this thread, I want a Mob so bad I can taste it.

Someone buy my Nicolai BMXTB so that I can get a Mob!


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Err said:


> I need to quit following this thread, I want a Mob so bad I can taste it.
> 
> Someone buy my Nicolai BMXTB so that I can get a Mob!


Same here....................:madman: :madman: :madman:   

Well just let it be known that if that there BMXTB was a large, it would be in my hot hands right now...


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Whafe said:


> Lads & Ladettes, we are now all cooleo and the Holy Rollers are mounted correctly.
> 
> All good, things can go horribly wrong mounting things the wrong way.


Man, these guys are if nothing else, accurate... I did mount my holy rollers right (on accident) but put my half link chain on backwards and got the same treatment...

I wonder how many other things are incorrect in my fleet... Better get around to posting every bike I've owned.

Your build is cool man. They grey bits will look cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Man, these guys are if nothing else, accurate... I did mount my holy rollers right (on accident) but put my half link chain on backwards and got the same treatment...
> 
> I wonder how many other things are incorrect in my fleet... Better get around to posting every bike I've owned.
> 
> Your build is cool man. They grey bits will look cool. :thumbsup:


Cheers bro, yours is none to shabby either.... Have you sold that hot ute of yours, rather like that.......:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Whafe said:


> Cheers bro, yours is none to shabby either.... Have you sold that hot ute of yours, rather like that.......:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


It's hard to sell a truck like mine considering I built it exactly how I wanted; so someone out there has to like everything I like  ... I have found that alone is impossible sometimes.

I do need to advertise more. (e-bay, craigslist next...) If I sell it, TST EVO on order!!! :thumbsup: (Maybe. ION second.)


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> If I sell it, TST EVO on order!!! :thumbsup: (Maybe. ION second.)


Yeah baby, thats the ticket. Every man needs to own a Nicolai before they wear that uncomfy wooden jacket.........

Yeah, you have a very specific target market...... I love cars and stuff, in New Zealand, you have to be a certain fit for that stuff, which is ridiculous.... I still like that in the USA you can be a petrol head and not get judged so much.....

If you want to buy one dedicated DH bike, go with the TST EVO, the GBoxx is a blast....


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

whafe can you tell me how the marta feels and the stoping power of it i despratly need a set of brakes for my patriot


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

jimage said:


> whafe can you tell me how the marta feels and the stoping power of it i despratly need a set of brakes for my patriot


Sure can, I have had Marta SL brakes on my MotoLite for over 16 months, previous to the MotoLite have them on my Ellsworth ID. The brakes to me are awesome, great feel and great modulation. Set up was easy, have been hugely reliable. Changed over to a 180mm rota on the front for the MotoLite. Never had an issue with fade... Which they got a beating on Porcupine Rim.....it is funny, when someone goes for a ride on my bike, 9 times out of 10, the first comment will be on the brakes....

The reason I wen with the Marta for the Mob, was I got a great closeout price on an 06 model, its black and it then means all my bikes have Magura brakes. Will use the same pads on both bikes...

Have the Magura Louise Carbons on the Nicolai, well they are focking great brakes too.... Whoops we were talking Marta's..

Please bare in mind, I am raving cause I really am happy with the. With that said though, many other companies in the past 3 years have improved hugely....

Good luck...........:thumbsup:


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

louise or martas? for a heavy freeride bike?


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

jimage said:


> louise or martas? for a heavy freeride bike?


Go the Louise Carbons with the Venti Disks in my opinion. Marta's for a XC&AM ride, oh and Marta's for a Mob...............


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

thanks ill stop hijacking your thread now!


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

beautiful bike! I really like the look of the blkmrkt bikes. Congratulations!


----------

